# Serie Driver



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

una delle mie serie preferite...sto giocando a Driver San Francisco e per adesso mi sta piacendo...oltre alla Storia sono carine pure le missioni secondarie e gli azzardi
Driver 2 per la PS1 rimane insuperabile


----------



## BB7 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Driver 2 per la psone ha segnato la mia infanzia... a quel tempo era qualcosa di insuperabile un pò come GTA dopo


----------



## Miro (3 Febbraio 2013)

Il primo Driver è stato un gioiello ai tempi; gli altri capitoli sono stati un fallimento dietro l'altro.

Il San Francisco però non l'ho mai provato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Il primo Driver è stato un gioiello ai tempi; gli altri capitoli sono stati un fallimento dietro l'altro.
> 
> Il San Francisco però non l'ho mai provato.



Non sono d'accordo, forse perchè, come tanti altri, ti aspettavi un gioco più "free" alla GTA, ma sono giochi diversi (almeno fino al 3, San Francisco l'ho provato troppo poco)


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ho solo giocato al secondo per PS1 e il terzo. Driver 2 era fighissimo, però aveva tantissimi problemi grafici, il terzo l'ho apprezzato, anche se è una sporadica copia di GTA.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

a me tutti piacciono da impazzire...il primo un po' meno
la storia in tutti e 3 ti fa rimanere incollato alla Play


----------

